# Health Coverage in Dubai



## ssides (Mar 28, 2008)

My wife and I will be moving to Dubai in the coming weeks for a 6-month job assignment. We will have residency visas, and I am wondering if it is necessary to obtain private medical insurance.

I am still checking into whether my US health insurance will cover us in Dubai, but even if it does, I am considering dropping it due to the expense and simply rely on the UAE health coverage.

My questions essentially are:

(1) If I have a residency visa, am I covered under the UAE national health plan?

(2) What are the government health services like, as compared to other private health services?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What national health plan???? 

There are government hospitals that you can attend for a small(ish) fee, but no state system. If you are employed you can get a health card, but this will very much limit you to certain hospitals and will not offer the best cover.

As far as I am aware, US plans don't usually cover you in the UAE. If you will be employed here the employer, from 1st July, must provide some sort of cover for you.

I suggest you check what your existing insurer will cover and then get back to me if you need information regarding private plans here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Get private cover... and make sure it is comprehensive.


----------

